# Laurel River Lake tailwater?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any information about fishing the tailwaters of Laurel River Lake? I see that they stock trout, but I have not been able to get any info on what type of conditions to expect. Can you wade the tailwater area?

Thanks,
Mark


----------

